# Creating a Thread



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Can someone help me understand how to insert photos into my thread?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Press the "Add image to post" at the bottom of the post typing block. Pick the photo to upload.

Avoid using Safari. Chrome or Firefox work better with the plug in.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Or, in Safari, just drag a photo from your desktop to the text box. It's literally drag and drop.

[media]https://youtu.be/i0Qan4-GlKw[/media]


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for the help. When I use the 1st approach, it asked me what photo size I wanted to use (I think I picked a size too small). I am using Safari and like the 2nd approach of drag and drop which I assume will mean that I need to size the photo ahead of time. Do you have a suggested size that works well for you?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My steps are for mobile:

1) hit the add image to post
2)keep the "do not resize"
3) click choose image and go to the folder that has the images. 
4) click done. Wait for image to upload and it will return to the post with a long string of the code to show the image.
5) and that's it.

I haven't used the desktop in a while, so I don't remember.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@datcope,

If you'd like to keep track of your photos posted, the best option is to create a free account over at PostImage and upload them there. Then just copy the code from your hosted image over there and paste the code here using the IMG tag. That way you can use them again and have access to them in the future.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The tag works for photos hosted elsewhere too. In the post editor, click the icon with the mountains and sun, then:


```
[img]paste link to photo here[/img]
```


----------

